# pre blastocyst



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Just had a 5 day transfer but with one embryo being 'early stage blastocyst and one being compacted.
Was a bit upset that on the 5th day they were a bit slow.
Has anyone gone on to have a poitive with similar embryos and also does anyone know a link i can read more about these types of embryos.
Thanks
Molly Mo


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

There is a lot of available science here, not sure how much you're up for. My understanding that so long as you have blastocysts on day 5, you're in reasonable shape. What matters more than the blastocyst stage is the morphology of the blastocyst itself (see here http://www.ivf.net/content/index.php?page=out&id=943).

This page http://www.sdfertility.com/blastocyst.htm has a very good description of blastocysts, why they are more successful and what's going on with the embryo, but still doesn't differentiate stages.

I've googled extensively on this but not found anything to differentiate which stage the blastocyst is at. So I'd feel quite optimistic if I was you. You've got 2 good embryos on board, you're way ahead of many people at this stage. Good luck!

/links


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.vivo.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/reprod/fert/cleavage.html

should help- it also has pics!! HTH


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
I am very interested in this subject as I am trying to go for blastocysts this time at my second IVF end of next month. I am 40 and have short prot. I had 8 eggs last time and 6 fert ( froze 3) and doc said that was they were hoping for that result so if as good next time I can let the embies go for blasto. However , not sure if it will happen as it depends how many fert eggs I get next time. So the doc said we would try , and take a decision at the last min. 
May I ask you ladies, how many eggs you had fert in order to go for blasts? was it short or long prot? 
Future Mummy


----------



## DeeM72 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi future mummy

We've done IVF twice both with blastocyst culture-Unfortunately both IVFs ended as BFN.  

But to answer your question - On the first occasion, we hadn't the best response (apparently for our age!) -collected 9 eggs but only 4 fertilised by D2 - our clinic advised us that with <5 embs at D2 that we shouldn't continue with blastocyst culture as the attrition rate meant we might end up with nothing on D5.  However, we chose to go ahead (our logic being if they were going to survive and be viable they should do that in or out!) and had 2 blastos for D5 transfer.  

Second occasion, we had a much better response with 7 fertilised embs on D2, which ended up as 4 blastocysts on D5 (2 transferred).

However, if we had had <5 D2 embs in the second attempt we would still have stuck to our guns and gone to blastocyst based on our previous logic.  However, you have to be mentally prepared to potentially have nothing to transfer with this logic, so it may not be for you. 

Hope this helps and best of luck with your IVF
Dee


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone.
Not really sure about the blastocysts rule but think unless you have 5 and they are of a reasonable quantity by d3 then its not worth taking the chance waiting to d5.
This cycle i had 11 eggs, 10 injectec(icsi) 9 fertilised, 8 carried on growing by d2 and by d3 enough had gone on to required cells.I was on short protocol
Molly mo


----------

